# How to get dye off white suit from security tag not taken off



## pcgirl54 (Jul 29, 2006)

Went to a family wedding with my new white expensive suit. Did not check it before packed and noticed 1 hour before the wedding on Martha's Vineyard that the clerk at Filenes far far away had not taken the security tag off. Could not walk into church with this hanging off the back sooooooooooo I asked DH to take it off. Maybe we should have worn our glasses because green and yellow dye exploded all over the back of the coat and his hands when he pulled it. Hands got cleaned the jacket is not so lucky. Niece said to put it in the freezer and you can scrape off the dye-didn't work .neither did oxyclean or spray n wash.Cousin had spray n wash packed and it only made it smudge more.

Although it is the clerk 's fault for not removing it we did not read that the tag warning so I feel the store probably will not help out. I love the jacket to this suit.

Is there a way to save this beautiful jacket?


----------



## Present (Jul 29, 2006)

If it's dry clean only, bring it to the cleaners and have him work on it.  

If it's washable, have you tried hydrogen peroxide? (Pour it on, let it work for a few minutes and wash immediately.)


----------



## marion10 (Jul 29, 2006)

I would (assuming you have the receipt) take it back with the stain and get a refund. The store should not have sold it to you without removing the tag.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 30, 2006)

I agree with Marion. It was their responsibility. Hopefully they have or can get you another in the same style, color and size.
Liz


----------



## BSQ (Jul 30, 2006)

Take it back to store.  They will make it right.

The dye intentionally ruins the garments.  I doubt even a good dry cleaners could get it completely off.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jul 30, 2006)

I have the slip and will try it. The worst they can say is no. Thanks to  all!


----------



## Kal (Jul 30, 2006)

All you can do is try to get some mercy from the store.  When the security device provides clear caution on how to proceed, the minute you violated that caution you took full responsibility for subsequent damage.

*The device has a warning to the prospective shoplifter not to tamper with the device or risk releasing ink and broken glass.*

Having a receipt simply says you didn't steal the garmet.  When you go back to the store, best to take a white cane and dark glasses.  Maybe convince them you can't read and hope they feel sorry for you.  Just hope they don't charge you for damaging their security device.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jul 30, 2006)

Kal,agree fully on not reading the tag as I stated.  I was on the Vineyard 1 hour from the wedding ceremony with nothing to wear but jeans kinda would cause one to take the tag off combined with taking care of my 88 dear old Dad and getting to the Vineyard bus with 6 other family members. Was not wearing the old spectacles either so neither one of us read the warning.


----------



## Kal (Jul 30, 2006)

I brought home a garmet with the security ink device still attached and came very close to taking it off myself.  Of course I didn't read the caution either.  With good fortune I took it back to the store but was most concerned about bringing it thru the detectors at the store entrance.  For some reason it didn't set off any alarms.  When I took it to the counter the sales person said I was lucky as if I tried to take it off myself it would DESTROY the garmet.  My bigger concern was why didn't it set off the alarm when I first took it out of the store, then again the same question on returning it.  Don't remember her answer.


----------



## cheter (Jul 30, 2006)

They are not "security alarms"  they are plain and simple "ink tags".  We use them at our store, and unfortunately some employees fail to remove them.  They are not all located in the same area on the merchandise.  They could be on a pant leg, pant hem, waistband, sleeve, etc.  When ever I ever ring up an item, I squeeze the item and pat it down, if just looking didn't find one.  You will have no problem returing it with your sales receipt, and depending of the size of the store, even without the receipt.  You could probably even get a gift card from the store, or a discount on a new item, if the store cannot replace your exact suit.  This is a "customer service" issue, and you are entitled to something, for your anguis, or even the gas it took to return to the store.  Trust me you will have no problem!


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 30, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> The device has a warning to the prospective shoplifter not to tamper with the device or risk releasing ink and broken glass.



I would just take it back to the store and explain that I was not a "prospective shoplifter" and thus didn't feel the warning applied to me!!

GEORGE


----------



## pcgirl54 (Aug 3, 2006)

I returned the suit to Filenes and they took it back with no problem. The salesperson was apologetic and I was fortunate that they had another suit the same size. Love that suit. I thought because I removed the tag that I would be not be able to return it.

Thanks to all for the advice. My niece who works retail said there are ways to take it off without it exploding. Putting it in the freezer is one way and something about wrapping a rubber band ....


----------

